# Good Small Knife



## photoatdv (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm looking for a small knife (2-3" blade) with half serrated blade. Something that doesn't scare event volunteers/ non-production staff, but will also cut webbing/rope/small branches/stuff that isn't really meant for a multitool knife. And cheap is good so I won't cry if/when it walks off/breaks. I have a big gerber frame one (don't know the version, it was left at a show and never claimed) but it looks pretty scary to non-techs so I tend not to take it unless I know I need it to cut rope/webbing (spending 5+ min per cut in rope with a fresh blade utility knife is rather annoying!). Oh, and I tend to beat up knives on occasion.

Ideas?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a smaller Gerber paraframe ($25) that I have used for about five years. Ever since my Benchmade walked. I haven't wanted to spend a ton on a knife since then, but I haven't needed to get another one since then. Easy one-handed operation, cuts through everything in one or two cuts (so far).


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jun 7, 2012)

Look through Kershaw, Buck and Leatherman's knives. If those are too expensive take a trip down to the gas station.


----------

